# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] First Person Tennis: pour voir Nelson Monfort nu en VR

## Brice2010

Se portant forcément bien à la VR, la catégorie sport est en général assaillie de titres de plus ou moins bonne qualité. Le tennis n'est pas en reste, puisqu'on pourrait se contenter de balancer des tatanes en coup droit et en revers pour bêtement renvoyer la balle. Mais pour avoir un bon titre, il faut que le jeu soit agréable audiovisuellement, et que les mécaniques comme les différents coups et les déplacements soient également bien gérés. Et c'est visiblement en fournissant tout ça que First Person Tennis, le jeu de Mikori Games sortie le 19 avril 2019, peut être la référence actuelle du tennis en VR, voir du jeu de sport.

Je mets malheureusement une vidéo de gameplay / test plutôt que le trailer habituel, car le seul trailer officiel fourni est celui de l'alpha de 2017 et il est tellement éloigné de ce que le jeu est maintenant...



Le racket c'est mal:

Le menu principal permet d'accéder aux différents modes, assez classiques. Il existe des entraînements spécifiques (coup droit, revers, service, lobs, ...), les matchs amicaux simples, le multijoueur, et le principal, le mode tournoi. Dans ce dernier, vous créez un avatar (je n'ai pas réussi à recréer Kournikova  ::wub:: ), distribuez des attributs dans les différentes catégories (endurance, vitesse, coup droit, revers, service, ...) et vous vous lancerez dans la montée du classement mondial et gagnant différents tournois dans le monde entier. Vous pourrez choisir la durée des matchs en sélectionnant le nombre de set et le nombre de jeu par set.

Pour les déplacements, les réglages sont très nombreux. Il est possible d'activer un déplacement automatique auquel je reprocherai d'être un chouilla éloigné de la balle sur les coups rapides de l'adversaire. Mais c'est probablement voulu pour ne pas trop faciliter les choses, il faudra alors prévoir une zone correcte en roomscale afin de pouvoir se déplacer soit même et armer son coup. Mon petit doigt se rappelle encore du coup droit smashé dans le coin du bureau... Il est également possible de se déplacer manuelle au touchpad, au joystick, ou de le faire en balançant les bras en suivant la vision. En supplément de la téléportation, il y en aura donc pour tous les goûts et c'est très bien réalisé.




Rot lent, gare os:

La panoplie de mouvement semble complète (je ne suis pas expert en tennis non plus), accessible et très bien réalisée. Coup droit "plat", coupé, lob, plongeant, ... On arrive très facilement à réaliser ce que l'on souhaite. La direction donnée à la balle est également agréable, pour les meilleurs coups il faudra réussi à jouer avec l'orientation de la manette pour donner un effet. Pour les services, il suffit de cliquer pour faire apparaître la balle dans la main. On en fait ensuite ce qu'on veut: j'ai passé 10 minutes à essayer de la faire rebondir par terrer "comme un pro". La précision est vraiment sensible, ce qui nécessite de l'apprentissage mais permet de faire ce que l'on en veut. Il n'y a plus qu'à la jeter en l'air (le plus droit possible  ::(: ) puis à frapper. Les débutants feront comme moi, le fameux coup du service cuillère qui irrite tant les bobos parisiens du milieu.

Le jeu permet également de passer du mode arcade à simulation, le premier fournissant essentiellement un assistant dans les coups portés qui corrige quelque peu la trajectoire. En mode simulation, il ne sera pas rare de faire des HomeRun ou de tuer quelques oiseaux / spectateurs.

La montée au filet est efficace, et les mouvements se font réellement sur la largeur du court mais également en montée / descente. En cas de lob, la sensation au moment du smash est bonne, et il faudra faire attention de disposer d'un bon espace pour ne rien casser, entre la puissance du coup ( :B): ) et le déséquilibre si l'on saute pour avoir la balle.



Monfort vs Lepers: Ultimate Nightmare

Les graphismes sont corrects, l'ensemble est animé avec réalisme. Les courts de tennis sont plutôt bien réalisés bien qu'un peu vide, même si cela se modifie avec votre réputation liée au classement. L'environnement sonore est agréable, les sons liés aux coups bien retranscris, et la participation du public également. Je n'ai pas ressenti de nausées malgré les nombreux déplacements, et n'ai donc pas eu à jouer avec les paramétrages disponibles.



Conclusion

Avec 13 tournois répartis sur 7 surfaces de jeu différents, le jeu est bon et a une durée de vie très correcte. Il est traduit entièrement dans de nombreuses langues dont le français. La prise en main est facile, mais il faudra de l'expérience pour réussir à faire ce que l'on souhaite. Disponible ici au pris de 22,99€, ça semble un chouilla cher, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de concurrence pour un jeu de cette qualité. Guettez donc une éventuelle promotion pour ne pas le louper.

----------


## vectra

Je le lorgne depuis un moment déjà.

----------


## M.Rick75

Y a pas un topic VR déjà...  ::|:

----------


## Hideo

Jamais ete un grand fan de tennis mais ca me botte bien. 

Malheureusement probablement pas la place, pour ref' tu as quoi comme surface pour ton roomscale ? 
Quid de la playerbase ? J'imagine que ca doit relativement suffisant, une bonne simu de tennis trouvera forcement sa place.

Maintenant on va repondre a M.Rick. 
Est-ce qu'il existe *un* topic pour les jeux VR sur le fofo? Oui. Un. Et dans la section Jeux-Video Generale. 
Donc : 
Un topic pour parler de toutes les experiences VR, c'est relou et on perd les feedbacks interessant (encore merci Brice, et d'autres) .Un topic mal place.On est sur un forum, dans la partie jeux video PC. Les jeux VR, sont des jeux PC.Ce genre de remarques de pisse-froid, tu seras gentil de les garder pour toi si la discussion ne t'interesse pas tu n'y reponds pas et tu laisses le topic passer.

Maintenant si tu tiens a utiliser 15 secondes de ta vie, fais le utilement : tu vas ICI et tu demandes comme nous depuis *2017*  une ouverture d'une sous-section VR.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)[*]Un topic pour parler de toutes les experiences VR, c'est relou et on perd les feedbacks interessant (encore merci Brice, et d'autres) . [*]Un topic mal place.[*]On est sur un forum, dans la partie jeux video PC. Les jeux VR, sont des jeux PC.[*]Ce genre de remarques de *pisse-froid*, *tu seras gentil* de les garder pour toi si la discussion ne t'interesse pas tu n'y reponds pas et tu laisses le topic passer.[/LIST]
> 
> Maintenant *si tu tiens a utiliser 15 secondes de ta vie, fais le utilement* : tu vas ICI et tu demandes comme nous depuis *2017*  une ouverture d'une sous-section VR.


J'apprécierai que tu arrêtes le ton agressif.

*- Topic mal placé*:
Ben c'est un peu comme le topic des avions, le topic VR dans la section générale. Après, je suis d'accord que ça aurait plus sa place ici.

*- Les jeux VR*...
Je ferais pas une jaunisse si les quelques personnes équipées créent un topic pour chaque expérience/jeu VR. Je suis d'accord.

Pour ma part, j'ai le sentiment que ça mérite pas vraiment de créer un topic pour chaque jeu pour une raison principale :
Il me semble qu'il y a peu à discuter sur chaque jeu VR... Des finesses du gameplay, des expériences de chacun. qu'il n'y a pas vraiment débat (magie réaliste et cordes aux arcs), qui font le sel des discussions sur les jeux. Futiles ou érudites, trollesques ou sérieuses, très certainement passionnées.

Je me trompe peut-être mais je doute que les jeux VR (mais je peux concevoir qu'il y ai des exceptions) ne vont pas générer ce genre d'échanges. Pour cette raison (à mes yeux, et je veux bien entendre que d'autres aient une autre conception du sujet) je ne vois pas ce qui justifie un topic par jeu.
Un topic avec une personne qui fait en open post un mini test du jeu et les commentaires suivants qui sont de l'ordre "ouais super, merci pour ton retour" je pense que ça peut se condenser dans un seul topic.

Une deuxième raison, et je reconnais que ce soit spécieux, c'est le nombre de personnes que ça va intéresser ici (mais bon, c'est vrai que j'ai pas ce sentiment avec des topics sur des wargames velus alors que là aussi, le public est assez restreint. Mais sur les wargames, je vois matière à échanges même si je me sens pas concerné). Bref, je trouve que ça créé un déséquilibre par rapport à l'importance que les jeux VR ont pour l'ensemble des canards qui parcourt le forum (ce n'est qu'une spéculation au doigt mouillé mais que j'estime suffisamment juste pour la présenter).

*- Sous section de jeux vidéos sur CPC*:
J'aime pas trop le fonctionnement des sous sections (mais j'étais là quand il en a été question et je pense en effet que ça vient de questionnements légitimes. Les mods, les discussions sur les classes, etc...). Pour ce qui est de la VR, je trouve qu'un topic unique pour l'instant fonctionne (ok, j'ai pas d'équipement mais même si c’était le cas, je ne crois pas que j'aurais un avis différent). Quitte à, en effet, faire un topic pour un jeu spécifique si l'expérience ou le gameplay est suffisamment riche pour qu'il y ait des choses à dire, à échanger.

----------


## Visslar

Classe, la vidéo-test réalisée par Agassi lui même.

Sinon ça a l'air sympa. Ça vaut quoi par rapport aux jeux VR de ping-pong (qui me semblent plus adaptés au roomscale) ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Merci brice pour le retour, je suis tenté du coup!
y'a du multi?

----------


## Hideo

@jason
Yes  :;):  




> J'apprécierai que tu arrêtes le ton agressif.


Du coup faut pas balancer un commentaire passif-agressif tout aussi desagreable.

Maintenant tu discutes un peu plus, donnes ton avis perso, c'est plus appreciable et apprécie ton premier message.
Ceci dit ce n’était pas plus intelligent de ma part de répondre sur ce ton mais ce j'en dis n'en est pas moins vrai.

Maintenant sur t'as vision sur le "sujet" de la VR. 

On va pas se mentir, aujourd'hui sur la plus part des jeux VR il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi en faire des tartines sur ce qui fait "le sel des discussions sur les jeux". 
Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que le niveau de production des jeux VR est encore très loin du standard des jeux "classiques" et ce point n'a rien a voir avec la méthode de consommation du jeu, juste de son niveau de production. 
Rien n'empeche un jeu VR d'avoir autant d'embranchements, d'implication personnelle, une direction artistique qui claque, de multi compétitif, etc. J'aurai meme tendance a dire le contraire, la VR a le pouvoir de nous faire aimer des elements de gameplay qu'on aurait déteste en flat, le craft par exemple, la peche ou fouiller une piece... L'inverse est tout aussi vrai.
Et ces gameplay emergeants a eux seuls appellent a discuter. Deja parce que la VR est bien plus subjective que le desktop et parce qu'il y a énormément de "bases" de gameplay a creer et le seul moyen d'y arriver est que les joueurs VR en discutent.
Et le principal obstacle a tout ca ? Les remarques comme celle pour laquelle je me suis exite.
Et on peut rajouter a ca le passif de Canard PC. Je simplifie largement mais on peut dire que la redac partage ton point de vu, et de la meme facon. 

Donc pour resumer grosso merdo, les quelques dizaines de canards qui sont équipes ou simplement intéresses par la VR se partagent un topic pour les jeux qui sortent / les retours / les discutions "qui font le sel des discussions de jeu" / les réponses aux question "chui nouveau, a quoi faut jouer"/ les CanardShitStorm© /...
Une discussion de plus de 10 messages est tout simplement impossible.
Et quand on demande a avoir un coin pour pouvoir respirer on nous ignore (depuis 3 ans) et quand on vient la ou on devrait on nous dit que ca vaut pas le coup. 
On est dans un cercle vicieux, si on ne donne pas un peu de place a la VR, et donc de la visibilite, faut pas s’étonner galere a avancer et a trouver de nouveaux joueurs.

Je concois que placer la VR dans le fofo est assez complique, les sous-sections ca divise et on est pas assez nombreux pas les sections principales. Mais bon dieux discutons en plutot que de nous envoyer paitre a chaque fois  :tired:

----------


## 564.3

Je ne me suis pas encore laissé tenter par First Person Tennis malgré ses retours plutôt corrects, sur le principe je préfère les jeux de raquette conçus pour la VR. Enfin, je vais peut-être craquer à des soldes.

Pour l'instant ceux que j'aime bien sont Racket NX (un peu casse-gueule, à 360°) et HoloBall (plus ancien et moins chiadé, mais j'aime bien l'aspect ambidextre).
Tant qu'on y est, en tennis de table Racket Fury (avec une sorte de campagne) et Eleven Table Tennis (plus sérieux).

Sinon la discussion sur la section VR ou les topics plus ou moins dédiés est plutôt là https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12392492.

----------


## Brice2010

En roomscale (pour une sorte de référence) j'ai 3*3. Ca m'a permis de jouer à l'aise.
Mais pour profiter pleinement du gameplay et me focaliser sur le bô jeu en variant mes coups, j'ai fais le faible et j'ai choisi le déplacement automatique.
Du coup le popotin sur la chaise, et j'essaie d'être le maestro de la raquette.

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de comparatif en VR, y compris en ping pong.

Il y a bien du multi, mais comme beaucoup de jeux en VR, c'est pas la foule. Par contre si c'est pour organiser en friend list, ça fonctionne bien.
Je n'ai pas vu de mode double par contre, donc ça sera du 1v1.

@Mr Rick: et pour moi, je pense que ça vient en effet essentiellement du "faible" niveau de production de la plupart des jeux VR. Dans le topic dédié, j'ai posté pas mal de tests de jeux qui n'en valent pas la peine, ou ne concernent vraiment que peu de monde. Je ne poste avec le tag [VR] que des jeux qui ont un niveau de développement correct (la plupart n'ont pas à rougir face à des jeux non VR, comme a Fisherman's Tale, ou même ce jeu face à la concurrence en sim' de tennis quasi inexistante) et qui intéresseront donc une base de joueur non négligeable.

----------


## M.Rick75

Ben j'ai pas d'avis négatif sur la VR en tant que tel (j'ai testé quelques jeux sur Steam et du Vive. J'ai trouvé les sensations bluffantes... et un gameplay de l'ordre de la Wii pour la plupart des trucs essayés). Je suis sur qu'on pourrait faire du super gameplay (c'est peut-être déjà le cas pour certains jeux) en rajoutant l'immersion que ça apporte.

MAIS, je pense qu'il y a un gros frein au niveau de l'espace nécessaire, de la mise en place du matos et du prix de l'équipement (en plus avec l'obsolescence du matos tech qui n'est qu'à ses débuts) pour que ça prenne de l'ampleur... Je révèle rien en disant ça.
Du coup, je pense pas trop que ce soit mon type de commentaire qui communique une vision "négative" de la VR. Contrairement à un des arguments d'Hideo, je crois pas que ce soit en donnant plus de place à la VR qu'elle va se développer (selon moi c'est prendre la question à l'envers).

Mais, j'ai aussi pensé à un truc en le lisant. C'est vrai que j'avais le sentiment qu'un topic pouvait suffire pour parler des sorties des titres VR et pour parler de manière globale de la VR (ses potentialités, son avenir, etc...), comme le topic des simulateurs. Sauf que j'occultais que les titres de simulateur de vol (et de combat) sont peu nombreux, et avec une durée de vie très longue, du coup le fil du topic peut parler un peu de l'actualité et de la simu de manière globale dans un même fil.

Même si j'aime pas trop les sous-sections qui sont un peu ghetto, ça pourrait être une solution (de dissocier des topics sur des jeux avec un fil de discussion plus global).
Ou faire deux topics peut-être ? Un sur les sorties de jeux et les retours sur ceux-ci (qui pourrait être dans la section jeux vidéos sur pc, un peu comme le topic des jeux indés) et l'autre plus général dans l'autre section.
Je pense que faire un topic par jeux (vu qu'il y en a beaucoup qui sortent) risque de déclencher d'autres réactions comme la mienne (sauf jeu qui sortirait du lot et qui pourrait mériter un topic à lui tout seul).
L'appréciation de l'équilibre entre les jeux VR et des jeux plus/+ "joués" restant subjective.

Pour finir, c'est vrai que mon premier message était épidermique (et j'avais pas le temps d'en rédiger un élaboré), mais je ne souhaite que paix et amours aux adeptes de la cinétose.

----------


## Hideo

Il y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis mais également quelques fausses notes. 




> MAIS, je pense qu'il y a un gros frein au niveau de l'espace nécessaire, de la mise en place du matos et du prix de l'équipement (en plus avec l'obsolescence du matos tech qui n'est qu'à ses débuts) pour que ça prenne de l'ampleur... Je révèle rien en disant ça.
> Du coup, je pense pas trop que ce soit mon type de commentaire qui communique une vision "négative" de la VR. Contrairement à un des arguments d'Hideo, je crois pas que ce soit en donnant plus de place à la VR qu'elle va se développer (selon moi c'est prendre la question à l'envers).


La on met le doigt sur une des principales raisons pour lesquelles on veut sortir un peu de notre topic.

Deja tu fais partis de ceux qui ont pu essayer la VR, et meme si ca l'est de moins en moins, c'est assez rare pour le souligner. Tu as pu te rendre compte qu'il est très difficile de presenter la VR en dehors du casque. Les videos de gameplay sont assez peu claires, bien moins reluisantes et retranscrives assez difficilement l'experience: Premier souci de communication.

Ensuite on a la vision du marche de la VR et ca bordel ca a la vie dure. 
Je joue dans un espace de 1.5m/1.5m. En gros a partir du moment ou tu peux tendre les bras autour de toi sans taper dans la tele, ou le vase, on est bon. Alors c'est pas la config optimale, clairement, mais ca se fait très bien sur la majorite des jeux. Passe l'effet woauw, on est plutot dans l'opti des mouvements si on veut faire une session de plusieurs heures.
C'est une contrainte ok et encore la on parle du roomscale pour la simu ta chaise fera très bien l'affaire. C'est loin d’être insurmontable. 

Pour le prix: 
En promo, on peut se payer un WMR pour moins de 200€, j'ai eu le mien pour 150€ neuf en décembre 2018. Et on est pas dans de la sous-VR a la Oculus GO.
C'est vrai qu'il manque une bonne offre ~250/300 €, mais pour 400 tu as du très bon matos et pas mal de choix (Reverb/Quest/Rift S).
On a un investissement, c'est certain, entre le prix d'une souris haut de gamme et celui d'un écran gamer moyen de gamme.
Pour une experience complètement originale et évolutive. Un peu comme une console quoi. 
Donc le prix n'est pas, ou plutôt plus, un contre-argument valable a partir du moment ou on est interesse par la VR.

Reste la machine, mais toute machine avec un vague sticker "gamer" vendu post mi-2018 est capable de faire tourner la VR convenablement. 

Donc pourquoi on veut essayer de sortir de ce topic d'inities ? Pour justement essayer d’éduquer un peu les canards et aller soyons fou le monde. 
La VR ce n'est plus un loisir de bourgeois (depuis longtemps), ca ne demande pas de grosse config, et depuis maintenant plus de 3 ans ca ne demande meme plus de poser des capteurs ca se resume a un usb et un hdmi et c'est parti.

La VR manque de deux choses aujourd'hui: de traction et de *contenu*. Les deux etant tres fortement connectes, obviously.

Maintenant j'espere que tu comprends pourquoi je, et probablement une bonne partie des copains du topic VR, on souhaite donner "plus de place a la VR". 
D'ailleurs c'est meme pas vraiment ce qu'on veut, seulement on entend pas mal de bêtises (par la entendre un discours qui date de 2016) du coup forcement on veut essayer de corriger ca pour stopper les idees recues qui n'aide pas le marche ( la traction ).

Donc on vient parler un peu de la VR ici, histoire de montrer un peu ce qu'il exisite aujourd'hui et de deconstruire les visions obsoletes de la VR comme la tienne.
Les points que tu souleves sont pertinents dans une certaine mesure, mais certainement pas de la meme maniere qu'ils l'etaient il y a plus de 3 ans.

Et surtout il ne faut pas confronter desktop et VR, les deux se completent et aucun ne remplacera l'autre.

Si on a aucun endroit pour essayer de donner envie a d'autre d'essayer la VR ou juste de se tenir au courant de ses evolutions forcement on y perd beaucoup. Les inities comme les potentiels nouveaux. 
Et quel endroit mieux place que Canard Pc pour faire ca ?
Et pourtant meme ici, que ca soit de la part des Canards ou de la Redac, on sent toujours beaucoup de mefiance alors qu'on est sur un terreau fertile.

Au final c'est plutôt une bonne chose que tu aies poste ce message, ca m'a permis de textualiser un peu notre situation. 
Donc on veut un peu plus de place oui, mais on veut aussi et surtout permettre aux autres de s'y (re)interesser  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

First Person Tennis n'est a priori pas fait pour moi malgré ses grandes qualités. 

Le roomscale ne suffit évidemment pas à couvrir tout un terrain et les modes de déplacement sont un tue-l'amour, alors même que le jeu est parfaitement réalisé. Etre nul au tennis n'aide pas non plus à s'amuser...

Le toucher est vraiment agréable, la raquette offre une sensastion de présence assez rare (notamment parce qu'elle fait pas loin d'un mètre vingt à l'échelle), le lancer de balle est naturel, les mouvements sont *parfaitement* retranscrits, etc, etc.
On est pas loin d'un sans faute, si ce n'est les restrictions de la playroom, qui à mon avis vont faire mal au cable de base d'ailleurs.
Ils auraient fait un mod avec un espace de jeu plus réduit, quitte à ce que ça ne soit pas du tennis, je pense que j'aurais adopté ça direct.

Le déplacement est très génant, et ça déconcentre pour préparer un minimum son coup (entre les déplacements que tu ne contrôles pas, et ceux que tu contrôles difficilement et mal...). Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas fait un simple déplacement au stick comme sur Pavlov et Skyrim, quitte à pas être réaliste. Là, j'ai bien vu qu'on pouvait utiliser ce stick, mais la maniabilité et l'inertie, c'est vraiment le pire mode de tous ceux disponibles.

Et encore un autre problème quand on réussit une simulation réaliste: quand t'es nul au tennis, ça se répercute sur le terrain.
J'arrive à faire de longs échanges de balle en mode cuillère, notamment parce que le déplacement m'empêche d'être surpris par la trajectoire de la balle. Mais il faudrait que j'apprenne des coups pour pouvoir jouer un tant soit peu. Vu que ton habileté IRL est bien retranscrite dans le jeu, paradoxalement, ça n'aide pas le gameplay pour les manches comme moi.

----------


## vectra

> Ben j'ai pas d'avis négatif sur la VR en tant que tel (j'ai testé quelques jeux sur Steam et du Vive. J'ai trouvé les sensations bluffantes... et un gameplay de l'ordre de la Wii pour la plupart des trucs essayés). Je suis sur qu'on pourrait faire du super gameplay (c'est peut-être déjà le cas pour certains jeux) en rajoutant l'immersion que ça apporte.
> 
> MAIS, je pense qu'il y a un gros frein au niveau de l'espace nécessaire, de la mise en place du matos et du prix de l'équipement (en plus avec l'obsolescence du matos tech qui n'est qu'à ses débuts) pour que ça prenne de l'ampleur... Je révèle rien en disant ça.
> Du coup, je pense pas trop que ce soit mon type de commentaire qui communique une vision "négative" de la VR. Contrairement à un des arguments d'Hideo, je crois pas que ce soit en donnant plus de place à la VR qu'elle va se développer (selon moi c'est prendre la question à l'envers).


Au début, je contemplais la VR d'un air supérieur et moqueur, en cela bien aidé par les remarques narquoises de CPC. J'avais été pas mal échaudé par mes essais de jeux VR dans les années 90 qui avaient été catastrophiques.

J'ai eu ensuite l'occasion de tester pendant quelques minutes des jeux sur PSVR et quelques jeux et applis sur le WMR de chez Acer. 
De manière générale, j'avais été plutôt déçu par l'expérience: bluffé par l'impression ponctuelle de 3D, par le tracking, mais déçu de la qualité visuelle dans le casque et par les jeux essayés. 
J'avoue que si je n'avais pas fait l'effort d'acheter un casque bradé et de m'y mettre par curiosité plus que par passion, je n'aurais pas développé le virus que j'ai entretemps chopé. Et ça m'a demandé du temps et de la patience, en plus d'une approche prudente de la cinétose, disparue depuis.

Parce qu'il ne faut pas se mentir: les bons jeux VR sont relativement rares par rapport aux centaines de titres disponibles, et même les joueurs VR ne connaissent pas tous les bons titres VR. Sans compter quelques 'vieilles gloires' de la préhistoire de la VR qui sont encensées par inertie alors qu'on fait nettement mieux depuis. En plus, les tout meilleurs jeux VR ont tendance à être chers et surtout à voir leur prix rester le même des années après (Sairento, Beat Saber, Lone Echo, Robo Recall: de 27 à 40 euros!). Or comme CPC fait un blackout complet sur la VR, faut bien qu'on se démerde entre nous pour aider le choix des jeux qui vont nous voler des dizaines d'heures et justifier l'achat du casque.
Je vous rassure: il y a selon moi au moins 30 très bons jeux VR PC, dont de très longs.

Et pour le casque: eh ben plus t'es riche, meilleure sera l'expérience. Le haut du panier se situe dans les 1000 euros pour le casque et les manettes, mais heureusement il y a des solutions plus abordables. Le Rift S et son cousin sans fil Quest sont tous deux disponibles à 450 euros, sachant que le Rift CV1 avait fini à 400 euros avec un lot de jeux chers. Les WMR, certes moins aptes au jeu mais globalement très capables, étaient vendus dans les 200 euros à leur sortie et font l'objet de promos régulières (150€, et même 99 euros). 

Surtout, tous les casques de première génération sont maintenant trouvables en occase à des prix très abordables du fait des sorties de casques Rift, Steam, et bientôt Vive et WMR de seconde génération. Le WMR à 100 euros en occase, ça me semble TRES courant maintenant...

----------

